
We Re-Launched The New York Times Paywall and No One Noticed - kiyanwang
https://open.nytimes.com/we-re-launched-the-new-york-times-paywall-and-no-one-noticed-5cd1f795f76b
======
ksaj
When I first read the title, I thought maybe it was because everyone was
simply getting around it in the various ways they do, and so they wouldn't
notice it for lack of it ever being rendered on their screen.

It could also mean that people click away from it so fast they have no idea
what's being advertised, and thus don't notice the changes.

But less pessimistically, it actually chronicles a Change Management process
that worked out well in the end.

